# Polizeikkontrollen von Mountainbikern im Stadtwald Boppard



## Eifelbauer (31. Mai 2020)

Jemand betroffen und zweifelt an der herbei gedichteten Rechtsgrundlage?



> Im Bereich des Stadtwaldes in Boppard kommt es vermehrt vor, dass Mountainbiker den Wald befahren ohne die Waldwege zu nutzen. Es werden darüber hinaus zum Teil auch eigene Trails mit Sprungschanzen gebaut. Dadurch werden zum einen Jungpflanzen und Bäume beschädigt, sowie das Wild mit seinen Jungtieren gestört. *Weiterhin kommt es vor, dass Wanderwege mit einer geringen Breite, neben den Wanderern auch durch Mountainbiker genutzt werden.* Hierdurch ergeben sich teilweise gefährliche Situationen für Wanderer und Radfahrer. Gemeinsam mit den zuständigen Förstern wurden am 30.05.2020 Kontrollmaßnahmen an verschiedenen Örtlichkeiten im Stadtwald Boppard durchgeführt. Dabei konnten Radfahrer festgestellt werden, welche sich neben den Wegen im Wald bewegten. Diese müssen nun mit einem Ordnungswidrigkeitenverfahren rechnen. Der Wald dient der Erholung und dabei sollte eine Beschädigung der Natur vermieden werden. *Das Fahren mit Mountainbikes abseits von Waldwegen, insbesondere auf schmalen Wanderwegen, ist deshalb nicht erlaubt*. Die Polizeiinspektion Boppard appelliert zudem an eine gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme zwischen Radfahrern und Wanderern.
> 
> Pressemeldungen der Polizei Rheinland-Pfalz sind unter Nennung der
> Quelle zur Veröffentlichung frei.
> ...


----------



## Jekyll1000 (31. Mai 2020)

Da bewegen sich die Ordnungsorgane  aber auf dünnem Eis:



> *Im Ergebnis ist somit festzuhalten, dass in Rheinland-Pfalz auf allen zumindest naturfesten Waldwegen unabhängig von deren Breite das Radfahren erlaubt ist, soweit diese nicht ausdrücklich als Sonderwege für Fußgänger gekennzeichnet sind. Soweit darüber hinaus das Radfahren im Einzelfall verboten ist, ist dies durch entsprechende amtliche Verbotskennzeichen ersichtlich zu machen.*
> 
> Quelle: https://www.dimb.de/fachberatung/die-rechtslage/rheinland-pfalz/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pippimann (31. Mai 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Da bewegen sich die Ordnungsorgane  aber auf dünnem Eis:



muss man nur hoffen das das stimmvieh nicht brav zahlt......


----------



## Andi_72 (1. Juni 2020)

Die werden sich vor allem auf Absatz (2) des §22 berufen, den kann man etwas großzügiger auslegen...

In jedem Fall selbst mit einer guten Rechtschutzversicherung eine knappe Nummer.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Juni 2020)

Andi_72 schrieb:


> Die werden sich vor allem auf Absatz (2) des §22 berufen, den kann man etwas großzügiger auslegen...
> 
> In jedem Fall selbst mit einer guten Rechtschutzversicherung eine knappe Nummer.





> Abs.2 Die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes dürfen nicht gestört werden. Auf die Walderholung sowie auf Nutzungsrechte anderer am Wald ist gegenseitige Rücksicht zu nehmen.


Das sagt nichts drüber aus das man schmale wegen nicht befahren darf, sofern man gegenseitige Rücksicht walten lässt. Dies grundsätzlich vorraus zu setzen ist eine Umterstellung. Zudem müssten die "Verwarnten" eine Rechtsbeehrung erhalten wieso. Wenn es dann nicht klar bei der Einfahrt ersichtlich war, denke ich schon das man mit einem Anwalt das ganze erstmal abwehren kann. Ob es im gesamten der Situation dort zuträglich ist ist natürlich eine andere Sache


----------



## eBiker67 (2. Juni 2020)

Den Zusammenhang ignorieren, dass im Bopparder Stadtwald ungefragt in die Natur eingegriffen worden ist, und dass sich die "Eingreifer" auf den offiziellen Wegen höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade durch gutes soziales Verhalten hervorgetan haben. Und dann wird hier von Anwälten, dünnem Eis und Rechtstaatlichkeit gefaselt? Natürlich trifft derartiges auch unschuldige "normale" Mountainbiker, nur anstatt mit dem Rechtsverdreher zu drohen ausnahmsweise mal den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten sofern dieser vorhanden ist?  ? 

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## Deleted 326763 (2. Juni 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> Da bewegen sich die Ordnungsorgane  aber auf dünnem Eis:



(3) Radfahren und Reiten sind im Wald nur auf Straßen und Waldwegen erlaubt;
....
Maschinenwege, Rückeschneisen, Gliederungslinien der Betriebsplanung sowie  Fußwege und -pfade sind keine Waldwege.
.....

Wir bewegen uns meistens in einer Grauzone, im illegalen Bereich.
Umso wichtiger ist es „sich zu benehmen“.
Strecken durch eine Schonung zu legen ist genauso Kontraproduktiv wie der Bau von Schanzen usw. womöglich noch kräftig umgraben usw.

Zwischen fahren auf schmalen Wegen und dem Anlegen von Strecken ist ein kleiner Unterschied.
Ersteres wird meistens toleriert.

Und wie der DIMB feststellt, gab es noch keine richterliche Entscheidung dazu was ein Pfad ist.
Und das ist auch gut


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Juni 2020)

eBiker67 schrieb:


> anstatt mit dem Rechtsverdreher zu drohen ausnahmsweise mal den gesunden Menschenverstand einschalten sofern dieser vorhanden ist?



Hier hat niemand mit einem Anwalt gedroht, hier wurden nur Möglichkeiten abgewägt.


----------



## eBiker67 (2. Juni 2020)

Haarspalterei - dr Kölsche sääht dozo: "Watt sull dä Quatsch?!" ??


----------



## Andi_72 (2. Juni 2020)

Und wo bewegst du dich mit deinem bike? Wenn im Wald, dann dürftest du mindest einmal in den grau- oder sogar schwarzbereich gefahren sein. Wenn nur teerstrasse rauf und runter kannst du m.M nach nicht konstruktiv mit diskutieren, sondern nur rumlästern.
Woher willst du wissen, dass der im Bild gezeigte biker sich nicht korrekt verhalten hat? Ich empfehle die wirklich gründlich Studie des zitierten Paragraphen. Dann kannst du auch mitreden.


----------



## Jekyll1000 (3. Juni 2020)

@eBiker67: Niemand hier befürwortet _illegale Spungschanzen o.ä._ im Wald oder anderswo. Das Problem sind aufgrund solcher Sachen die Überreaktion der Behörden, die dann andere MTBler auf angeblich verbotenen Wegen ("schmalen Wanderwegen") abfischen und zur Kasse bitten, weil man an die Verursacher des eigentlichen Problems nicht so einfach herankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eBiker67 (3. Juni 2020)

Jekyll1000 schrieb:


> @eBiker67: Niemand hier befürwortet _illegale Spungschanzen o.ä._ im Wald oder anderswo.



Das liest sich ja schon ganz anders. Bis zum fünften Post in diesem Fred ist die Ursache für die "Überreaktion" der Stadt Boppard mit keinem Wort erwähnt worden. Dass es dabei auch Unschuldige Mountainbiker trifft die sich ordentlich verhalten ist doch typisch deutsch, oder? Einige wenige bauen Scheiße, und eine ganz Gruppe hat darunter zu leiden. Natürlich könnte die Stadt auch gar nichts unternehmen und alles und jeden gewähren lassen. 



Andi_72 schrieb:


> Und wo bewegst du dich mit deinem bike? Wenn im Wald, dann dürftest du mindest einmal in den grau- oder sogar schwarzbereich gefahren sein. Wenn nur teerstrasse rauf und runter kannst du m.M nach nicht konstruktiv mit diskutieren, sondern nur rumlästern.



Ich greife nicht ungefragt in die Natur ein und gestalte sie nach meinen Wünschen - gehts noch? Im Wald gibt es genug legale Wege die ich befahre, und ich brauch kein Jurastudium und Gesetzestexte um über die Auffassungen hier zu "lästern". Wenn manche wüssten was durch Kommunikation mit den Zuständigen möglich ist, dann gäbe es einige Probleme nicht über die hier oder anderswo diskutiert wird. Aber illegal und auf Axt im Wald machen gibt den zusätzlichen Kick.

Viele Grüße!

Karl


----------



## Andi_72 (3. Juni 2020)

Das du ungefragt in die Natur eingreifst habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich möchte lediglich anmerken, dass auch  Du mit sicherheit unwissentlich einen illegalen Weg befahren hast. Man braucht nämlich eher doch ein Jurastudium, will man dem Gestzestext wirklich genüge tun; zumal dieser Auslegungsspielräume lässt, und es noch keine ausreichende Rechtssprechung gibt. 
Ganz anders wie in Deinem ersten Post mal grade alle Biker (auch solche wie Du dich typisierst) über einen Kamm geschoren wurden.


eBiker67 schrieb:


> "Eingreifer" auf den offiziellen Wegen höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht gerade durch gutes soziales Verhalten hervorgetan haben


. 

Du schreibst zwar, das es auch unschuldige Biker trifft, kritisierst aber dann den Ruf nach dem Anwalt.

Mir ist vollkommen klar dass, wenn ich auf einem illegal angelegten Waldweg vom Förster angehalten werden, das Einschalten eines Anwalts keinen Sinn hat.
Hier geht es aber um genau die Biker, die auf Wegen gemäß des §22 unterwegs sind, und dann kontrolliert, bzw. angezeigt (Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren) werden.
Und genau diese Unterscheidung geht aus deinem ersten Post nicht hervor.
Der Biker auf dem Bild kommt recht offensichtlich aus einem schmalen Pfad heraus, was aber nicht generell verboten ist. §3 Abs.7 spricht zwar von "Waldwegen", definiert diese aber nur als "naturfest und dauerhaft angelegt", nicht aber hinsichtlich ihrer Breite.
Im Pressetext der Polizeit liest es sich so, als sei generell das biken "auf schmalen Wegen, und insbesondere Abseits von Waldwegen" verboten. Dies ist so aber falsch, denn bsp. der im Gesetz ausgenommene schmale Wanderweg muss durch das Zeichen 239 gekennzeichnet werden.

Gesetzestexte sind oftmals so geschrieben, dass nur Juristen diese verstehen. Und ich möchte nicht einem Förster gegenüberstehen, der meint das Gesetz genau zu kennen. Und auch die Polizei hat vielleicht den Gesetzestext nur kurz überflogen (zumindest liest sich der Pressetext so) , und führt nun Kontrollen durch. 
Und ein Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren ist keine Kleinigkeit, und kann zudem recht teuer werden.

Sicherlich hat der illegale Trailbau in den letzten Jahren überhand genommen und muss nun eingedämmt werden. Es darf jetzt aber nicht die falschen treffen. Und da aktuell eine Pauschalisierung zu beobachten ist, also ALLE Biker (auch Du) in ein schlechtes Bild gerückt werden, muss (darf) dieses Vorgehen kritisiert werden.

VG


----------



## Deleted 525513 (3. Juni 2020)

Zufällig war ich am vergangenen Wochenende auch in Boppard, zwar ohne Rad, dafür mit Frau und Wanderschuhen.

Also die Wanderwege laden schon zum Biken ein, an vielen Ecken und Zugängen stehen allerdings Schilder die das Radfahren auf den Wanderwegen verbieten.

In wiefern diese rechtskräftig sind kann ich nicht beurteilen. Nur wenn ich mich einem Verbotsschild widersetze, kann ich mich hinter her nicht beschweren.  

schöner wäre es natürlich ohne Verbote und einem gesunden Miteinander.

Mir sind außerhalb der Downhill Strecke übrigens nur 2 Radfahrer im Wald entgegen gekommen. Die waren aber mit Sicherheit keine, die den halben Wald umgraben.


----------

